# VA Clothing Allowance



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Are there any US Veterans out there who are familiar with the new rules for filing VA Annual Clothing Allowance due to damage caused by prosthetic devices? We used to file it through the VA in Manila but now I heard we must file through the Foreign Medical Program but I am unable to find answers or get information from anyone at the VA...


----------

